# Tongue sticking out



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello! I'm hedgehog sitting my boyfriends hedgie, her name is juniper and she's my hedgehog, Bean's, sister. They don't usually give her treats because she doesn't eat them, but tonight I offered her some chicken and boiled egg. She ate both, but tried to eat too big of a piece and had to spit some out. Right after she started sticking out her tongue repeatedly. Does anyone know why that could be? I panicked and thought she was choking but she stopped and seems normal now, back to her very huffy and spikey self. Is it possible she just decided she didn't like the taste? I'm particularly worried because she isn't mine and so im not super familiar with her normal behavior.


----------



## Spatizzle (Jul 30, 2017)

Was it too hot? She could have left her tongue out to cool off..


----------



## Blitz (Aug 2, 2017)

Did it look like she was yawning? My hedgie sticks her tongue out when she yawns.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Spatizzle said:


> Was it too hot? She could have left her tongue out to cool off..


No, the egg was boiled but it had cooled off a lot.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Blitz said:


> Did it look like she was yawning? My hedgie sticks her tongue out when she yawns.


I don't think so, as her mouth wasn't open much. She was just repeatedly sticking out her tongue.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She may just not have liked the taste of it or was making sure it was all out.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

nikki said:


> She may just not have liked the taste of it or was making sure it was all out.


Initially I thought she didn't like it, but once she stopped the tongue thing she went right back to eating more! I think it's more the second option, or she's just a weird hedgie!


----------

